# Reptile shows near scotland or top of england?



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,
As the title says really. I would just like to know if there are any reptile shows in scotland or top of england as I would love to go to one but im not going away to doncaster or anything?
Thanks


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Hi there,
> As the title says really. I would just like to know if there are any reptile shows in scotland or top of england as I would love to go to one but im not going away to doncaster or anything?
> Thanks



There was a thread posted not to long ago about Reptile shows in Scotland. It would appear there might be restrictive legislation concerning shows in Scotland. RFUK member LuLu was going to research this and post her findings, I don't think she got round to it. It might be worth dropping her a PM.


Kindest regards


catch and release


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

catch and release said:


> There was a thread posted not to long ago about Reptile shows in Scotland. It would appear there might be restrictive legislation concerning shows in Scotland. RFUK member LuLu was going to research this and post her findings, I don't think she got round to it. It might be worth dropping her a PM.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


Great thanks for getting back. I sent her a pm
Thanks


----------



## thenovice (Jul 8, 2009)

Any news on the legal side of things? I am very interested on how to organize a meeting. What organization would I have to contact to find out about this?

cheers

Jan


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

North East branch of the IHS have a show at Durham. It's a different format to the Doncaster shows, it does have trade stalls with things for sale, but animal sales are not allowed. It is a judging style show, similar to Crufts, and is valuable for private breeders to gain an IHS show award should they win a class. It's an educational, fun day out with lots to see and do including exhibits of venomous snakes. It's held this year on the 28th October at East Durham and Houghall Community College. There are further posts on the forum in the FBH / IHS section.


----------

